# Skip mode



## David Chaff (May 14, 2021)

Anybody else have no skips just on CBS shows


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

It seems to be totally random for my Bolts.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Were running a little less than half of our recent prime time network shows having SKIP mode. Doesn't seem to be specific to any network. Here are the latest that are missing SKIP mode:

Just watched last night's (5/13) Law & Order - Organized Crime (NBC)
Last few House Hunters International (HGTV)
5/12 Seal Team (CBS)
5/11 FBI (CBS)
Last 3 episodes of The Rookie (ABC)


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

I have also been experiencing the same problems with skip. The Rookie is one of them be there have been several over the last month or two.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

So when a show doesn't have skip, is it because of a technical glitch, or did the person who was supposed to mark the skip points simply not do their job properly?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gweempose said:


> So when a show doesn't have skip, is it because of a technical glitch, or did the person who was supposed to mark the skip points simply not do their job properly?


It's hard to say. See link below, which explains SM:
Sharing commercial skip files


----------



## Rick29690 (Feb 7, 2018)

It seems more and more shows lately don't have SM.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See: No skip on recordings


----------

